# Airports in Mauii



## piching (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a timeshare reservation to Kahana Falls. Lahaina, Maui. I allso made reservations to fly AA to Maui Kahului Airport. After making the reservations I am wondering how far is the resort to the Kahului airport. Too late to make any changes to my flight. 
Thanks for the anticipated help.


----------



## JeffV (Mar 4, 2006)

I think it is about 30 miles from the airport to Kahana Falls.  You really don't have much choice anyway.  It is convenient to stop by Safeway on the way in Lahaina and pick up groceries. Just feel lucky you are in Hawaii.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2006)

There is an airport closer to your resort - Kapalua Airport, but it is a smaller airport where only smaller prop planes can land.  In adddition to the big stores for shopping, another thing that we like about flying into Kahului is that the car rentals are usually significantly cheaper than Kapalua.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 4, 2006)

As Denise said, Kapalua Airport is much, much closer, but also much, much smaller.  I like it much, much better for that reason.  Kahului Airport is about an hour drive, while Kapalua Airport is about a 5-minute drive from the resort.  You can do your grocery shopping at the Star Supermarket just across from the Embassy Kaanapali, and, yeah, you might pay as much as an additional $10 in groceries for the week over Costco, but you also aren't buying in huge quantities and wasting food.

I think it's worth it for the time savings.  With a little careful shopping and purchasing, you can also fly into Kapalua cheaper than you can fly into Kahului.  Just fly to HNL, then take a Pacific Wings, Island Air, or Aloha or Hawaiian Air flight to Kapalua.  If you allow for about an hour to one and a half hours to transfer in Honolulu, they will check your luggage straight through to your final destination.

I also like the Kapalua Airport because there are only two gates, and you are waiting at the gate about five minutes after you arrive at the airport.  A long security line there is about three people.  Kahului, by contrast, can have a security line of as much as an hour when you are leaving on peak days at peak times.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 5, 2006)

*What about luggage allowances for the smaller planes?*

Hoc,

I've flown out of Kapalua Airport before and it was very convenient. But what about luggage allowances?  Do the smaller planes allow less weight?


----------



## BevL (Mar 5, 2006)

Island Air 50 pounds total.  Pacific Wing allows the regular 100 pounds.

Not sure about any of the others.

Bev


----------

